# Yes! 90's Nickelodeon making a return in July!



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 25, 2011)

Mark Watches



Teenick is creating an all new tv block for that classic, 90's nickelodeon that many of us grew up on. I wish  cartoon network would revive the great Toonami, but i guess we gotta  settle for this. lol


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm okay with this.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 25, 2011)

Can't wait.  Current Nick sucks.


----------



## Kubikiri (Jun 25, 2011)

Well finally, been waiting for this for to long.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2011)

There was a thread about this a while ago. The article said that shows like Rugrats were getting new episodes and what not.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 26, 2011)

TT_TT so happy


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 26, 2011)

Me gusta...


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 26, 2011)

Guess they figured people were getting tired of the Icarly reruns.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2011)

Great, now I'm gonna need new pants.


----------



## Charizard (Jun 26, 2011)

Hark! I hear the returning footsteps of my love!


----------



## Gnome (Jun 26, 2011)

I wonder how long it will last.


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 26, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I wonder how long it will last.



Forever once they realize how many more viewers they will get


----------



## Goom (Jun 26, 2011)

I hope its not too late for the current generation of teeny boppers.  I mean they've lived with and learned to love crap... what if they can't recognize greatness


----------



## Judas (Jun 26, 2011)

So does this mean that they figured out just how stale their sitcoms and Spongebob are?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 26, 2011)

Jeez..._"90s block for *grown ups* who grew up with 90s nick."_

Im about to be twenty I feel old as fuck. WAS IT REALLY THAT LONG AGO!?


----------



## Legend (Jun 26, 2011)

Thaaaank you


----------



## Ash (Jun 26, 2011)

If Space Cases and Kablam are on the listing then sign me up.


----------



## DominusDeus (Jun 26, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Jeez..._"90s block for *grown ups* who grew up with 90s nick."_
> 
> Im about to be twenty I feel old as fuck. WAS IT REALLY THAT LONG AGO!?



Dude, I'm turning 30 this year and I about creamed my pants watching that trailer.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 26, 2011)

What about GUTS? They should have never stopped that shit.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 26, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> What about GUTS? They should have never stopped that shit.



Legend of the Hidden Temple was da bomb


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2011)

Goom said:


> I hope its not too late for the current generation of teeny boppers.  I mean they've lived with and learned to love crap... what if they can't recognize greatness



It's too late.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2011)

nice wonder if kel is also gonna be in al that with kenan


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 26, 2011)

*YES

YES

AND YES AGAIN.*


----------



## Doom85 (Jun 26, 2011)

They're also releasing the classics on DVD in stores now (many have been up on Amazon for a while). I got Rocko's Modern Life Season 1 last Friday at Best Buy, and Wild Thornberry Season 1 is available as well (with Hey Arnold, Angry Beavers, Aah! Real Monsters, and CatDog coming out soon as well).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

Too bad I don't have cable anymore. This sounds like it might be nice to watch and relive my childhood. Of course all the shows on there are probably not what I used to watch anyhow.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2011)

A return to quality.

I approve.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

I want to see Clarissa Explains it all.


----------



## Mojo (Jun 27, 2011)

The Adventures of Pete and Pete


----------



## Legend (Jul 7, 2011)

sooo when is this?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2011)

It's been twenty so years since the nineties. It's time they make their own damned cartoons


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 7, 2011)

This month ? Thought it was set for the fall. 

My DVR will be busy this summer. Pete & Pete, Salute Your Shorts, Are you afraid of the dark ?, etc. to go with the returning summer shows like Warehouse 13.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jul 7, 2011)

*The 90's Kick Butt*

 Omg! my nostaglic and childhood are coming back. I miss awesome shows such as Hey Arnold, Rocket Power, Rocko's Modern Life, The Rugrats. Now, I get to relive my fond meomiries again once I was little! :33


----------



## Jena (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Hollow Prince (Jul 8, 2011)

Oooh hopefully some Keenan and Kel, All That, Kablam, and of course Are You Afraid Of The Dark!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 27, 2011)

*The 90s are back!

"It turns out Teen Nick wasn't lying when it claimed The 90s Are All That: Ratings are in for Monday night's first broadcast of the cabler's new late-night block of late-century Nick sitcoms (All That, Clarissa Explains It All, etc.), and Vulture is officially declaring them incredibly impressive. Among viewers 18-34, the demo Teen Nick is targeting in late-night, The 90s attracted ratings roughly 850 percent higher than the channel's previous time period average in the midnight to 2 a.m. block. Case in point: Last week, a repeat of Malcolm in the Middle on Teen Nick drew just 33,000 folks under 34. But Monday night, an episode of All That brought in 265,000 nostalgists. Likewise, an Undeclared rerun brought a mere 3,000 viewers 18-34 when it aired at 1 a.m. a few weeks back; Clarissa attracted 189,000 folks in the same demo, around 60 times as many viewers. But the '90s block didn't just improve upon Teen Nick's averages -- it also crushed some impressive competition on other networks.
According to Nielsen, the midnight-to-1 a.m. combo of All That and Kenan and Kel drew roughly 600,000 viewers (of all ages) Monday, compared to the 374,000 viewers who caught Lopez Tonight on TBS in the same hour. It also bettered the 559,000 viewers who caught an Awkward rerun on MTV at midnight, as well as the roughly 500,000 people who checked out reruns of The New Adventures of Old Christine and HIMYM on Lifetime. Considering Teen Nick doesn't have anywhere near the profile of those other networks, its after-midnight performance can only be called extraordinary. If this keeps up, don't be shocked if The 90s Are All That spreads to primetime on one of the Nickelodeon channels."


Link removed*

Has anybody been watchin it? It started on sunday night. I've been watchin since the very first day, and it feel nostalgic as fuck. lol. Right now, they're showing ALL THAT, Kenan and Kel, Clarissa Explains it All, and Doug. But this is just the beginning! I cant wait until they bring out the big guns, such as "Are you afraid of the dark, salute your shorts, legends of the hidden temple, ahhh real monsters, hey arnold, rugrats, etc. I LOVE IT!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnqeeBdGhh4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcdPcqls-u8[/YOUTUBE]

Closing comment....I would like to say that i PRAY that Cartoon Network follows suit...and brings back Toonami.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

was watching doug last night had not seen it since i was a kid


----------



## Fassy (Jul 27, 2011)

My childhood is back. Please Cartoon Network do the same.


----------



## Kiachan (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes, it's about time, I hate the new Nickelodeon.
If only CN follows..


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2011)

I believe it may be too late for Cartoon Network. That and Disney Channel.


----------



## Kiachan (Jul 27, 2011)

Damnit CN, with it's crappy shows.
Kids are brainwashed with crappy shows these days.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 27, 2011)

Kiachan said:


> Damnit CN, with it's crappy shows.
> Kids are brainwashed with crappy shows these days.



what ep is your sig?

on topic: GIMME MY RUGRATS BACK OH AND HELGA PATAKI TOO


----------



## Batman4Life (Jul 27, 2011)

Now Toonami just needs to come back...


----------



## Air D (Jul 28, 2011)

Batman4Life said:


> Now Toonami just needs to come back...



YES! YES!  Toonami was EPIC!


The only new shows on Cartoon Network I like are Adventure Time and Regular Show.  The Gumball thing is okay and so is Looney Tunes.

But they need Samurai Jack and all that stuff back.

And for Nickelodeon... ME WANT HEY ARNOLD!


----------



## sheepswitch (Jul 29, 2011)

OMG, yes! :'( I hope they also show The Amanda Show, Kenn and Kel and Legends of the hidden temple! WOOHOO!


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 30, 2011)

When are these showing? I am watching Nick on occasion and I'm not seeing them.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2011)

So glad 90s nick is back, I missed Clarissa Explains It All so much.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 30, 2011)

Dude...I miss Are You Afraid of the Dark? and All That! (first few seasons, anyways) and Clarissa. The Nick shows now just plain suck, and now we're stuck with the crappy stuff on Disney channel.


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jul 30, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> When are these showing? I am watching Nick on occasion and I'm not seeing them.



They're airing on the TeenNick channel.

I'm really glad they're doing this, but I'm a little disappointed that Kablam isn't returning.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2011)

Ruby Moon said:


> Dude...I miss Are You Afraid of the Dark? and All That! (first few seasons, anyways) and Clarissa. The Nick shows now just plain suck, and now we're stuck with the crappy stuff on Disney channel.



The current nick shows are fine, my friend... Don't care about Disney, at all, though.

They're just like the 90s shows, except catered for a new audience. So if you grew up in the 90s, you're going to think these are the best. Simple as that.

I'm enjoying my Clarissa, though.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 30, 2011)

Aw geez, this nostalgia craze.  

Am I the only one in the universe who would rather have good *new* stuff? And when I say new I don't mean reboots or re-imaginings or prequels or whatever. 

I love nostalgia bombs as much as the next guy, but in a generation where you can find almost anything on the net (i.e. Old Nick shows) is an entire channel reverting back to stuff we saw years ago really that exciting?... or necessary?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 30, 2011)

^

Gotta rep you for that, Cyck. 

But nothing beats Clarissa.


----------



## Kiachan (Jul 30, 2011)

Are they going to play more shows?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 30, 2011)

It'll be great to see how shit Salute Your Shorts and Hey Dude were.


----------



## Armaroller (Jul 31, 2011)

One show...

REN & STIMPY!!

Especially all of the John Kricfalusi's episodes, including Man's Best Friend.

Everybody loves Log!
Powdered Toast Man!
The Royal Canadian Kilted Yaksmen
Mr. Horse and Muddy Mudskipper!

I wish John Kricfalusi would write new episodes(I know about the short lived Adult Toon Party on Spike, but new episodes in the same vein as the original series).


----------



## Aeon (Oct 6, 2011)

Thought I'd bump the thread since not only does Stick return on Friday but the block is moving up two hours to 10pm eastern time and seven days a week.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8UQ942Y2BU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 6, 2011)

This is BUENO!


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey Dude has been listed on my guide for a week now but instead Clarissa airs.


----------



## Raptorz (Oct 6, 2011)

About time      .


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2011)

Sometimes the past is better left in the past.  Your tastes have evolved.  Do you guys not learn anything from the nostalgia critic?

People even considered Back to the Future to be a good film once upon a time.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 6, 2011)

This pleases me greatly.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 16, 2011)

For the last two weeks of October. They should show Halloween episodes of the current lineup (Clarrisa, Hey Dude, All That, Doug, etc.) or just drop the current lineup and show Are You Afraid of the Dark.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 22, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Sometimes the past is better left in the past.  Your tastes have evolved.  Do you guys not learn anything from the nostalgia critic?
> 
> People even considered Back to the Future to be a good film once upon a time.



Nope....Kenan and Kel is still as funny as ever.


----------

